# Trump weighs in on E-bikes



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

yup, the Donald knows.....






and yes, Mexico will pay.



The Flux "Attack" is 2200 for an 8 week delivery, they say, which is one of the cheapest semi-serious e-mtbs I've seen.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

So an obnoxious fat dude approves of them, what else is new?


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

J.B. Weld said:


> So an obnoxious fat dude approves of them, what else is new?


Did you watch the video? LOL

They are making fun of him 

BMW, anyone?

the HNF Heisenberg XF1 which has some wild rear suspension:





and the very sick website:
HNF Heisenberg XF1









That's the first production belt drive FS ebike, or so they claim.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

uhoh7 said:


> Did you watch the video? LOL
> 
> They are making fun of him


And we in turn make fun of ebike riders, its circular.


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

tiretracks said:


> And we in turn make fun of ebike riders, its circular.


"We"?....more like the little e-hate faction and their boringly predictable bla bla.

Is there a single thread in here not the subject of mindless abuse?

You don't like e-bikes? Why read the E-bikes forum?

It's like me joining a thread on a camera I'm not interested in just so I can tell those who are how much it sucks. There are people into that sort of a "circular" jerk off, I guess, but it only has they effect of making them seem nasty, and of course bumping the thread, and making it more likely others will try one


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

uhoh7 said:


> "We"?....more like the little e-hate faction and their boringly predictable bla bla.
> 
> Is there a single thread in here not the subject of mindless abuse?
> 
> ...


Why start a thread that is so obviously a troll? Talk about predictable.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

And yes I negged you for being a condescending Troll.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

uhoh7 said:


> "We"?....more like the little e-hate faction and their boringly predictable bla bla.
> 
> Is there a single thread in here not the subject of mindless abuse?


You can fact check every post I've ever made in any electric bike thread you'll find that this is the first and only one that I've made light of an e-bike rider in any way, the rest are all about policy.

I only made an exception on this one because it was an easy pitch over the middle of the plate, all in good fun!


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

uhoh7 said:


> You don't like e-bikes? Why read the E-bikes forum?


If you don't ride an MTB, why are you on an MTB forum?


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

SeaBass_ said:


> If you don't ride an MTB, why are you on an MTB forum?


I ride a mtb all the time. I have since the 80s.

I also ride horses, hike, and motorbike in the backcountry frequently. Horses more rare these days, but I grew up endurance riding.

I know enthusiasts of all these ways to access. Each group has it's trash talking minority LOL.

DSC09267 by unoh7, on Flickr


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Leave it to tiretracks always nasty geee uhoh7 posted a friendly funny little video and look same ole hate give it a break E hater .


----------

